# Virginia Beach Fat, Fun, Fifty



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Any Tidewater Locals that want to experience all Va Beach has to offer fat tire riders. Below is an email I sent to some friends.

If anyone is interested in joining, send me a PM. This kind of ride needs to be limited to a reasonable number of riders. As of now I don't know if I will have 1 or 10.



Please join me on Sunday Sept. 27th for a Fun Fifty mile ride on Fat tires. I have a route mapped out that includes Sidewalks, Paved bike trails, unpaved bike trails, paved roads, the boardwalk and at least 2 hill climbs. 

The pace of the ride will be as high as we can maintain while keeping the ride as safe as possible. I expect it will be about a B+ effort for most of the ride.

We will stop at the beach (about 30 miles into the ride) for coffee and/or breakfast.

It will start at 7:30 and with the breakfast stop, I expect the ride to take almost 4 hours. There will be multiple "bail out" points for anyone who wants to ride fewer miles or has time constraints.

Rain date will be October 4th. 

Racer boys are encouraged to ride knobbies at low pressure to maximize effort.

Exposed Lycra is HIGHLY discouraged!


P.S. Both me and Smith have an extra Mountain bike that could accommodate anyone from 5'10" to 6'2". I could also provide a bike for anyone smaller. So don't let not having a bike ready to ride, stop you.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Where are the hills? Are we going to Roanoke?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

gegarrenton said:


> Where are the hills? Are we going to Roanoke?



hills = Bridges


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like fun, I might have to make this one.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

gegarrenton said:


> Sounds like fun, I might have to make this one.



It is fun. Maybe my favorite riding. I will do a much shorter route Friday night in the full moon!

I'll try to keep you posted and if it works out you can join us.


----------



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

*starting point?*

Where does the ride start? Thanks.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

pdxtim said:


> Where does the ride start? Thanks.


I don't have that nailed down just yet. There are multiple places it can start from. It may depend on who is riding.

The most likely starting point will be the Kroger parking lot on Virginia Beach Blvd. near Little Neck Rd.

If you are interested I will post it here or send you a PM the week before.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

The first date was rained out so we are going to give it a try this Sunday. Weather should be perfect. 

If anyone is interested, send me a PM


----------

